# Bala Sharks with Oscar?



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm considering switching inhabitants from my 100G (5ft tank) into my 90G (4 ft tank). I'd like to give the longer footprint tank to my O and 2 tinfoils. BUT, I have 2 bala sharks in the 100G that I'd like to leave there for the longer tank.

How will the O be with the balas? Good idea or not?


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

You do realize that Bala Sharks get huge!!!!!

This is a pic of a deceased tank raised bala shark in front of a 10 gallon tank.









Bala's (and tin foil barbs, which get just as large) are fish better left out of the hobby for everyone other than those with humungous tanks. They are a schooling fish, which means they will only be comfortable in a minimum group of 5 and 5 of these fish requires a massive tank.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Holy Crapoli... 

I didn't know Bala's got that big


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't know balas got that big either. The ones I have are about 5 & 6". The 2 tins are about the same length.

I didn't "select" the tins, balas, OR the O for that matter. Tins and balas were given to me, and the O was a rescue from a stupid 10G tank. :x I know I may eventually have to rehome the tins, and now that I've seen the pic of that bala, perhaps those as well. But for now, they have a good home; certainly better than they came from.

I do have a 2nd 100G/5 ft tank waiting for the O and the tins. I was just looking as the sparse population in the 100G, and thinking the O and tins might be happier in the 5 ft tank. Really, the inhabitants of the 100G (less the balas) could live comfortably in a 55. Darn balas need more room, though.


----------

